# shifting



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

Can I shift my car without cluching it at WOT and the ignition disturbed?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Yes


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Yeah, but your tranny isn't going to like you after a while.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

You can, but it doesn't work very well--at least not as well as in the older britt. cars...


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

so there is no problem to try it out.
How long will the trany last? I would use this only on the track?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

Why would you want to air shift on the track? The only way I know how to shift without engaging the clutch takes longer than when using the clutch. It is just sometimes a little more convienient to not have to use the clutch (eg; like in rush hour traffic). But like I said earlier, it doesn't work very well--at least not on my car... Hope this helps...


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

Maybe there is real no need to shift without cluch I just will do it at WOT.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i thought you can only shift like that with a sequential tranny, like a motorcycles. i could be wrong but i dont think so.


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

there should be no problem to shift it at WOT with ignition disturbed when I cluch it. 

I will try to shift at WOT and the ignition key turned back.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

I don't know what the heck you're trying to say. Why would you want to shift without the clutch? That makes no sense. Nissans have fragile trannies so you should be cautious. But if you want to do something fun top out 3rd gear and drop it into second.


----------



## vladha (May 5, 2002)

Yeah, Matt4Nissan can definitely tell you how to replace the rocker arms... I think he's done it twice. Makes me shy away from any kind of short shifter.


Later,
Mark


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

unless i am wrong(it's been known to happen)don't overhead cam engines have "tappets" instead of "rockers". like i said i could be wrong


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

I think that I could shift faster without cluchig it. Now I loose some time before the cluch grabs again( I relese it as fast as possible ). But my real wish is to shift at WOT. so the engine will not loose any revs and the power will come faster again. (the manyfold and the cylinders will be filled)


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

so shift w/ the cluch @ WOT.. i think its called "powershifting"


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

> unless i am wrong(it's been known to happen)don't overhead cam engines have "tappets" instead of "rockers".


A tappet is a device that sits between the cam and the valve actuator (rocker arm). It's a pretty rare 4-stroke that *doesn't* use rocker arms and poppet valves.

In cam-in-block engines (overhead valve), these are called lifters and are usually the hydraulic devices that take up clearance. Sometimes these are solid and you are then required to manually adjust rocker/valve clearances.

Overhead cam engines sometimes use tappets. Modern Nissans don't, though they do have hydraulic lash adjusters to maintain rocker/valve clearance. Non-HLA would require a screw adjuster or shim under/over bucket to set clearance like many motorcycles.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Is that the same as a pushrod engine, where the cam is in the block and the lobes push on long rods that in turn push on the valve lifters? I just wanted to be clear on that.

Staying on topic, I used to be an alignment tech at a shop where I worked, and we were supposed to test drive cars to give a diagnosis before we dropped the heads on it and aligned it. I drove a B14 SE-R once and I didn't get to drive cool cars often so I was playing with it and found I could upshift without the disengaging clutch or releasing the acclerator. I could just slam it into gear really fast without grinding it. I guess that's what this whole thread was about. However I could not downshift without pressing the clutch, only upshift. I suppose that's normal.


----------

